# Elliptical Exercise Bike, Would You Try or Buy One?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd like to try one is a 'safe zone, definitely not near any traffic, lol!   How about you, would you buy or try one of these?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope.  When I ride outside it's for pleasure with the side effect of getting exercise.

I sometimes do the elliptical in the gym but it's not it my favourite. I'm a big fan of spin biking and that's my main cardio in the gym.  I'd love to buy my own but they cost a fortune.


----------



## healthierself (May 25, 2015)

With my hip and knee problems, I couldn't use it but I do know that my daughter has one and uses it religiously. She loves it


----------

